

A Political Brawler, Now Battling for Microsoft  - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/15/technology/microsoft-battles-google-by-hiring-political-brawler-mark-penn.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0&pagewanted=all

======
CyberFonic
A sad day for technology when a "giant" like Microsoft resorts to mud slinging
tactics. Why not just build stuff that people want to buy?

